# little race



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

got a couple short clips this weekend its of me vs a 350 banshee the banshee has pipes ,its jetted ,ported cylinders, boost bottle, reed spacers, and i think thats it first race we just went down a curvy road and the second race we started off on blacktop and went to dirt last race we were bout even and i had to slow up for a turn so here yall go


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

not bad video's go out and get some more I love seeing sporties vs the big ole ute's. I told ya man, I wouldnt lead you wrong about the race with the shee. what do you think about the 840?


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

i like it alot its definatley alot different now that i got it tuned but shes strong now.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

how many miles are on it? I could definitely tell a difference once mine got a few miles on it and broke in good.


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

not sure bout the miles but ive prolly rode it all of 3 hours since i got it back


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

sweet Id like to see some more vids if you get anymore. just make sure there are no turns that way you can run all the way through the finish line haha


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

aight ill work on it i put my lift on and yellow spring in last night so ill be tippin on 32ss for a while when it warms up a little i think were gonna try and make a trip to a track down this way


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

that should be a good time I just hope you have a better time hooking than the last time I went to the track.


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah i aint gonna get too deep in the racing part but it would be fun to try a couple passes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome :rockn: Holla if ya'll ride this weekend I should be around.


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

Aight we might do something but I'll let u know


----------

